# Show off you Halloween Masks



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

In the vein of the "show off your life size" thread, I figured we could start one showing off our Halloween masks. Whether you use them for costuming, for props, or just collecting, lets see what you have.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm a big Elm Street fan, so here are my Freddy masks:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I also have a thing for pumpkins. lol




































And I'll go ahead and include ol Sam with these.











I have more masks to share, but Ill wait a bit to post them.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Love your masks Ijust make my own. here is what Ive done so far.
Swamp Zombie from Scooby Doo Where are You? CArtoon
















The Creeper also from the cartoon
















The Black Knight also from the show








And last but not least our old pal Scooby Doo!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Here are a few more if done over the weekend
The HAT BOX GHOST!








Garfield . I am going to put a pirates hat on him.








And finally an Old Man Caretakee head prop
















Hope you guys like it


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Picked this one up from e-bay.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I really like the Scooby. How does it hold shape? Pretty good?


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

Its the Great Pumpkin, you make those? those are all awesome, what are you using?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> I really like the Scooby. How does it hold shape? Pretty good?


Thanks shadowbat! Yeah i haven't any complaints about Scooby yet! Knocks on wood. Keeps his shape very well. This happens when you make your pull from the mold . as soon as the mask is out I stuff it with plastic bags and set it back in the amature so this way after 24 hours of curing the latex will always remember its shape.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

creepingdth said:


> Its the Great Pumpkin, you make those? those are all awesome, what are you using?


Thanks creepingdth. Yes I make the masks above I use water based clay for the sculpt and then to cast in latex I use RD-407.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Crappy pic of a crappy 'skeleton' mask I bought some 20 years ago...

I was once trapped in an oven for 5 hours (manufacturing plant, long story), and have since become quite claustrophobic. HATE, HATE, HATE wearing masks. But, I did manage to make and wear one last year.



















And a similar one for my son.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Heres a couple i'm producing for Halloween..


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Love it chop! Nice job as always


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Great masks everyone!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Thanks creepingdth. Yes I make the masks above I use water based clay for the sculpt and then to cast in latex I use RD-407.



What do you use for the mold? Ultracal?


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Those are some great masks. I wish I had the creatvity and artistic abilites to do something like that.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> What do you use for the mold? Ultracal?


Yes Ultracal 30.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I love Chop Shop and Its the Great Pumpkins work. Since I have no scultping ability I purchase all of the mask I use. Most are for props and since I have an underworld theme most are demons. Here's a few of my favorite demons and my newest zombie. Almost all of the mask I have bought are from Ghoulish productions and the images are mostly their stock photos.

Uzzath








[/IMG] 

Molock










Cain










and my latest zombie Crazy Sewed








[/IMG]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, i'm not an elm street fan, but i do like the masks. the second pumpkin mask, i have a similar pumpkin [but it's not a mask]. the first pumpkin mask is sweet. and i love the toothy grin in the next to the last one.
great pumpkin, i love love love scooby doo. you make wonderful masks, nice details. and another favorite is the haunted mansion. 
wiccan, wicked mask.
onorth, you are a brave soul. i don't care to wear masks personally, but they make good props.
chop shop, those are very scary. very nice work as usual.
doto, bought masks are nice too. very scarey yours are. 
i have a few, but most are packed away. when i can get to them, i will post picks.

here is a mask one of my haunters wore one year








a mask in my display








a mask used on my prop


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> shadowbat, i'm not an elm street fan, but i do like the masks. the second pumpkin mask, i have a similar pumpkin [but it's not a mask]. the first pumpkin mask is sweet. and i love the toothy grin in the next to the last one.
> great pumpkin, i love love love scooby doo. you make wonderful masks, nice details. and another favorite is the haunted mansion.
> wiccan, wicked mask.
> onorth, you are a brave soul. i don't care to wear masks personally, but they make good props.
> ...


thanks for the sweet compliment


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice masks everyone. Here are afew more from my collection.


My Gentlemanly Ghost:










Creature:










Wolfman:










Skull:











Ill post more later.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

@ doto , thanks! Those are all great masks, I love those demons! 

@shadowbat , you have a nice collection going. I used to have a fairly large collection , but sold most of the rare stuff when space became a problem (and the market was hot).. I have several that we use alot on Halloween, i'll have to get some pics up. .

@hallo, thx again!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, i love all those masks. the ghost one is very unusual, the whiskers really make it stand out. and the skelly one with the longer neck, would make a nice prop.
here is a mask i believe to be of freddie. it is a cloth mask. 








and here is a shrunken head mask








and here is a werewolf mask








and here is my witch doctor mask


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the girl on the left is face painted, but the girl on the right has on a mask


















and a witch prop made with a mask


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a stuffed clowns head








glow in the dark masks








and another clown mask


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here is a mask one of my haunters came wearing








and here is a zombie mask








and my grandson


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I absolutely love masks. One of my fav bits of halloween, just a shame as i've got older i've stopped incorporating them into my costume, for drink-ability purposes.

I'd show some pics of mine but all my stuffs in storage since i moved this year.

Love to see more guys.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

when you get yours out of retirement, you'll have to post them dan. this is the last of mine that i have pics of. i have some more but stored away too.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

More:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, those are some more cool masks. especially the scarecrow ones.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Heres a few, still have alot more in not pictured...
Ok...here goes....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are amazing Glockink you have a large, nice variety


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ive added acouple over the past few months.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice Shadow bat! Love the Robot mask from Scooby doo! I have been working on new paint jobs for the ones i had previously sculpted as well as sculpting a few more characters from the cartoon. Here is the Swamp Zombie with him new paint job. I painted him in FW inks and he has a few acrylic washes over him as well.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Fonzo The Clown







Down To Earth ALien


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> I'm a big Elm Street fan, so here are my Freddy masks:


I would say so... Very nice collection, Shadowbat.



Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> I just make my own. here is what Ive done so far.
> Swamp Zombie from Scooby Doo Where are You? CArtoon
> The Creeper also from the cartoon
> The Black Knight also from the show
> And last but not least our old pal Scooby Doo!


Those are great! Amazing work, ItGP.



UnOrthodOx said:


> Crappy pic of a crappy 'skeleton' mask I bought some 20 years ago...
> 
> HATE, HATE, HATE wearing masks. But, I did manage to make and wear one last year.


Love that first part

Your mask turned out well, UnOrthodOx.



chop shop said:


> Heres a couple i'm producing for Halloween..


Foam shapes and families? I'm sure that the pics got switched when the site changed over and that yours were nice, Chop



doto said:


> Most are for props and since I have an underworld theme most are demons. Here's a few of my favorite demons and my newest zombie.


Really cool masks, doto



hallorenescene said:


> a stuffed clowns head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wicked! I love both of those, hallo.



Glockink said:


> Heres a few, still have alot more in not pictured...
> Ok...here goes....


You have got quite a collection going, Glockink... Excellent masks.

Neat contributions, Kev.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, nice robot mask.
great pumpkin, nice zombie mask and paint job.
fonzo, wicked masks


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice masks everyone!


----------



## CrazyForHalloween (Apr 12, 2012)

these photos are of the masks that I've worn over the years both for Halloween and scaring my mom occasionally. However, since I have no photos of the masks in action during Halloween, I've decided to take some photos of said masks last year. I also apologize for the conditions of the masks

Screaming Corpse mask that I've bought at a store in Harlem called King Party








the Elegant Devil mask bought at King Party 








Pitty Please mask also bought at King Party








Fonzo the Clown mask bought at King Party








Coulrophobia mask


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Just picked up these two for the collection!


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

thats a good clown mask. I also own fonzo the clown. The next clown i will get is this one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

crazyfor and glock, those are some sacrey new additons. nice to see some more masks
kev, that will be a cool mask


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

I just bought these for my display this year.






hangman






devil dog 






gaping wraith 






insano 






lucifer 






ogre leader






skull fin


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyForHalloween said:


> these photos are of the masks that I've worn over the years both for Halloween and scaring my mom occasionally. However, since I have no photos of the masks in action during Halloween, I've decided to take some photos of said masks last year.


Very cool, CFH.



Glockink said:


> Just picked up these two for the collection!


Purchased from a Halloween Forum member by another HF member (how fitting). Those are both great, Glockink. 



Kev730 said:


> I just bought these for my display this year.


Good choices, Kev.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats kev, you got your clown one. i see you got a lot of new ones. way to go


----------



## CrazyForHalloween (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks Kev, hallorenescene, and Garthgoyle for the compliments on the masks. The first three masks were used to go out trick-or-treating in the years of the following order: 2005, 2006, and 2007. The last two masks, however, were worn to give out candy.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

This is my latest score. Already mounted as a bust, this is the #2 pull of Brian Wrights Dr. Loomis mask.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice mask, and nice man cave. my 3 year old grandaughter would go crazy over your batman loot.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice. The resemblance to Donald Pleasance is amazing, Shadowbat.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Had to add a third row, AND another shelf...more pics soon...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing pictures of your collection, Glockink. Very nice.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

glock, that's worth displaying and showing. nice collection


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

were did you get the scarecrow masks from,can you give me a contact or e-mail address.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

The one with like the red face.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

The one next the the red mask? That was one I lucked out in getting the only existing copy of that particular mask. Not sure if the mold broke, or the guy quit making masks, but its the only one to have been put out.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Just got done with this Jason Part 3 Hood . Here are a few pics! 25 inches.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

The name escapes me now, but this is my current favorite mask-


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

great pumpkin, awesome
death, that is one scary mask. goes good with your signature.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

[








That's me with my Specter Studios Zombie mask gloves and chest piece.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> great pumpkin, awesome
> death, that is one scary mask. goes good with your signature.


Thanks Hallow!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice ansemble digs. very fitting, looks like you just stepped out of a hearse. trade your bike in did ya? lol.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Killed I love this! Awesome display!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Some great masks on here,great collections.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

hallorenescene said:


> trade your bike in did ya? Lol.


bite your tongue!!!
The hearse belongs to one of the other haunters that helps put together the walk through.


----------



## Jason Voorhees 2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

My 2010 Haunted House Pic. I bought the mask from an Ebay seller whom I can't find anymore.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome new additions to the thread


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Glockink said:


> Heres a few, still have alot more in not pictured...
> Ok...here goes....


I love your collection and I really admire the display!


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a look at the masks, busts and foam filled heads I've made for 2012.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

where are good places to buy masks?

I know how ever where sells masks, but is there 1 or 2 places better then the others? quality/price wise


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Jason Voorhees 2009 said:


> View attachment 115577
> My 2010 Haunted House Pic. I bought the mask from an Ebay seller whom I can't find anymore.


That prop looks really terrifying. Is it static or animated?


----------



## Jason Voorhees 2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

@ Doctor Grim

Thats me in my costume. If you look closely, you can see my right eye through the mask. When people walked by me my brother would pull the trigger on a air hammer. Then I would jump up ! lol I wrote 2010 Haunt, I meant 2009.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, some nice masks and props. jason, i bet you terrified a lot. lol.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

*Added more.....and STILL have 13 more on the way. New pics of those next week..*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gloc, fantastic. that freddie mask is perfect. my fave though is the clown mask.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been itching for a new mask. Hoping to see some cool ones this year at the stores. There was a pumpkin one at Kmart I passed on last year and I regret it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

It just dawned on me going back through this thread that there are some masks that I forgot to show.


Halloween 5 car mask or The Brute:











Joker:










Penguin:











My original 1989 Morris cowl (emblems been updated):


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm waiting for it to get closer to halloween when i start unpacking stuff. i don't have a lot of masks, but i have a few more i think are cool. love all the masks and this thread. shadowbat, you sly dog, holding out on us. wow, very cool masks


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Here are some of mine. Can be used as a mask or a prop.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

OOOOOooooo! love the HM ghosts. Where are they to be had from?


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Killed by Death said:


> The name escapes me now, but this is my current favorite mask-
> 
> View attachment 115529


 Another I want'in


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Glockink said:


> Had to add a third row, AND another shelf...more pics soon...


I wish I had the room to display all mine


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

diggerc said:


> OOOOOooooo! love the HM ghosts. Where are they to be had from?


I make the Haunted Mansion Ghosts.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

New addition today....Hand made Dr.Decker....More showing up tomorrow in the mail...


----------



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

Heres mine
Burnt Michael Myers







Pennywise 







Jason X







Werewolf







Sorry for jason x here is a pic unmasked


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got to say there are some show stoppers here. just amazing


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Yet another update....added a few more in today....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, you got in quite a few more. sweet. do you mostly just display these, or do you wear them at halloween a lot?


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Mostly collect. Have a select few I use for the yard haunt, and the pro haunt we do. Most all of them have full costumes to go with them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lots of great masks, Glockink, and the custom Decker is phenomenal.

I love your Pennywise mask, taco183


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Glockink, that Decker is AWESOME!!! PLEASE tell me how you did that! I need one of those!!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a couple more... again, i forget the names except that I know the white haired mask is Rotting Ralph.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

even sweeter yet if you have the costumes to go with. you have a very nice collection.
death, those are also some nice masks. i love this


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i went to a garage sale yesterday, and i got this mask and gloves for $3.00.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Here are a few of my favorites that I use on props each year. The first three are from Death Studios, with the last one just having been ordered a couple days ago.



























This one is from Darkside Studio


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jdubbya, i love your masks and your props. your haunt looks fabulous


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

hallorenescene said:


> jdubbya, i love your masks and your props. your haunt looks fabulous


Thanks very much! I store most of them in a closet and when I open the door, the smell of latex almost knocks me over!! lol!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I always forget to post this mask. I use to have it on display on my 89 Joker Mannequin.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just arrived today. New HII Myers mask from Trick or Treat studios


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, 2 very nice masks, especially the joker


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My newest Myers mask. Part 6 Cursed from Ghastly Productions


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, nice mask. i bet masks will start being posted now since it is closer to halloween


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hm, guess I never posted the 2 I made last year.

My son's mask.




















Mine work in progress.










Never really got a good final shot of mine.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow. Creepy!!!


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

Glockink said:


>


Christ, that might be the best CGP Warlock that I've ever seen there on the middle shelf. Very impressive copy and an even more impressive collection!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Glock I am absolutely in awe of your collection.....just so cool....and I don't want to be a jerk or downer, but what to you tell women when you bring them back to your place? I would think they might freak just a bit, unless they are as much of a mask lover as you.... anyway, super collection!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Glockink said:


> Yet another update....added a few more in today....


Glockink, did you make the witch mask that is on the middle shelf at the far right end of your picture above? If not, do you remember where you found her...she looks fantastic.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, those are very creative masks. wow, you did an awesome job. i would love one of those. hey, maybe you're my reaper. keeps fingers crossed.


----------



## connerleblanc (Oct 21, 2010)

custom sculpted mask for this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

conner, quite the mask. did you make it?


----------



## connerleblanc (Oct 21, 2010)

> conner, quite the mask. did you make it?


I did not, there is a guy out here in SoCal who dose the whole nine yards (life cast,scupting,casting,ect.) I went to him with the concept and drawings and he made it.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Just arrived today. New HII Myers mask from Trick or Treat studios


Is this the Halloween 2 mask? I'm planning on grabbing one sometime soon.....


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

SPFX Zombie, bought it a couple years ago, love it!


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's another pic.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Matt said:


> Is this the Halloween 2 mask? I'm planning on grabbing one sometime soon.....



Yes, sir, it is.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, it's a really good mask. there are a few on this forum that talented too. not me darn it
left4, that looks realistic. nice


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally got most of them put up...I need more shelves.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Glock I am absolutely in awe of your collection.....just so cool....and I don't want to be a jerk or downer, but what to you tell women when you bring them back to your place? I would think they might freak just a bit, unless they are as much of a mask lover as you.... anyway, super collection!


Hahaha. My wife is OK with them all.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Glockink said:


> Hahaha. My wife is OK with them all.


You are a lucky man, having that many great masks _plus_ a wife who supports your addiction

Excellent additions to the thread, everyone.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

glock, that's cool she's okay with your masks. it could be a lot more dangerous collection, like guns persay. lol.
you guys make a cute couple. i remember when you were getting married.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> glock, that's cool she's okay with your masks. it could be a lot more dangerous collection, like guns persay. lol.
> you guys make a cute couple. i remember when you were getting married.


HA! Guns you say....lol...


----------



## Leoo (Jul 16, 2012)

"Serial Killer Doll Costume For My Doll Themed Yard Haunt.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohh, leo, that is one scary mask and costume. i bet you kept the tot moving pretty fast


----------



## Leoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Definately did LOL , Thanks


----------



## zombielord (Apr 6, 2009)

I made this Orc. More pictures can be seen at my blog. Also if any one has any mask making questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## zombielord (Apr 6, 2009)

Leoo said:


> "Serial Killer Doll Costume For My Doll Themed Yard Haunt.
> View attachment 143862
> 
> 
> View attachment 143861


I love this!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You did a wonderful job on the Orc, zombielord.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so zombie you make them of chocolate? yummy! i would eat it. lol. or it would melt from heat exposure. all kidding aside, that mask of orc is fabulous. he would make a grand prop


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

These are cool masks everybody. I wish I had kept up with all of my Halloween masks as I got older. My family had some great ones. Some of them may still be in storage back in NC. Maybe sometime I will get back there and find the rest of my stuff. I remember one mask that was a favorite of mine. It was a moon creature mask that looked like an evil "Mac Tonight" (if you remember the moon-headed McDonalds' character from the late 80's or early 90's commercials).


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Leoo said:


> "Serial Killer Doll Costume For My Doll Themed Yard Haunt.
> View attachment 143862
> 
> 
> View attachment 143861


Pretty spiffy! Definitely a thumbs up!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

left4dead said:


> View attachment 128693
> 
> 
> Here's another pic.


Very cool Left4dead! Is that a full chest too?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Glockink said:


> Finally got most of them put up...I need more shelves.


Totally awesome collection GlockInc!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just added this to my collection. WMP Raining Red Halloween 6 mask.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is a very well-done MM mask, Shadowbat. I like the worn look to it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oaklawn, that is quite the collection. awesome
shadow, nice mask


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Some of my collection, which isn't very big. Just put them on my new mask stands and took a couple pics.

These are my three hags which will be the centerpiece of our witch forest theme this year.










My zombies










Lunatic and Elephant Man, (the two on the left) both from Halloween Asylum. They'll be used in our asylum cage scene











I need to put up some shelving in our basement so I can keep them all together in one place and display them. It's cool and dry down there too!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That bureau is GORGEOUS!


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

Newest addition to the collection: KANE, by Shawn Cowan.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> That bureau is GORGEOUS!


Thanks! It's a Stickley piece. Solid mahogany with inlays, etc.. It's the most expensive piece of furniture we own!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jdubbya, very nice masks. I've seen some of your masks put to use, you have some awesome props. cool witches. 
deathclutch, that is a very nice addition


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> deathclutch, that is a very nice addition


Thank you!
One more, just because.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

hallorenescene said:


> jdubbya, very nice masks. I've seen some of your masks put to use, you have some awesome props. cool witches.


Thanks hallo! Appreciate it!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is my Mask Totem...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Thanks! It's a Stickley piece. Solid mahogany with inlays, etc.. It's the most expensive piece of furniture we own!


Your wife has good taste!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Phantom Blue said:


> Here is my Mask Totem...
> 
> View attachment 154619


PB(not peanut butter),

That is a really cool idea! Did you make that?


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks OC.

Yes, I had some scrap wood & some extra PVC connectors ( I usually don't have enough connectors, go figure) and wanted to see if I could make a space saving - expandable mask holder. This is what happened. 

I could get some pics together if you want to build one....let me know.

PB


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Phantom Blue said:


> Thanks OC.
> 
> Yes, I had some scrap wood & some extra PVC connectors ( I usually don't have enough connectors, go figure) and wanted to see if I could make a space saving - expandable mask holder. This is what happened.
> 
> ...


That's a real cleaver idea PB! I like it! Most of mine are still attached to the bodies. I only have (3) on stands.....so far but that is perfect for me to do!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Just finished off a new one with my new mask...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

deathclutch, another nice one
I do love seeing every ones diverse tastes
phantom, nice masks, and a very clever way to display them
glock, that is a good scary one


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I found this vintage metal hat rack at a yard sale about a month back, and just got a photo of it with my masks. It was red, and we repainted it flat black. Also had to fix the bottom and get out a few dents. I love it for displaying all the masks.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice! I see Venom!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very Cool display, Paint It Black. Is that Davy Jones from POTC on the back side next to the Jack o Lantern creature?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, it is Davy Jones. I used him in my pirate display last year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent mask additions to the thread, and the displays are very clever.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that looks great pib.


----------



## FreshMeatScreams (Jul 25, 2010)

*Some of my masks*








One of my masks, which is also holding a pirate hat.








Frankenstein, Scarecrow, and Alien.








This one is the mask I usually wear every year, it really freaks people out for some reason. Sorry it's not rotated correctly!

These are just a few of my masks that I had taken pictures of a while ago.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

fresh, those are cool masks


----------



## FreshMeatScreams (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you, Hallo


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Killed by Death said:


> Here's a couple more... again, i forget the names except that I know the white haired mask is Rotting Ralph.
> 
> 
> View attachment 116339
> ...




Do you remember the name of this one? Or have a picture of it in normal lighting?


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> I found this vintage metal hat rack at a yard sale about a month back, and just got a photo of it with my masks. It was red, and we repainted it flat black. Also had to fix the bottom and get out a few dents. I love it for displaying all the masks.



What are the names of these two massks? The Lizard and Gas mask?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Kev, I don't have any idea of the names for the masks since I bought them at a yard sale. The guy I bought them from said he had a hand in making them, but he didn't tell me their names. Sorry.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Kev730 said:


> Do you remember the name of this one? Or have a picture of it in normal lighting?
> 
> View attachment 156320


The mask is Corpse 1000 from Rob Zombie's House of 1000 Corpses. There are other pics in my album.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Got some new ones....




And of course....


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just added a couple masks from Distortions classic line. The witch I bought directly from them and Ed signed the inside for me. The pumpkin I snagged off ebay for $15.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Mad Doctor Don Post Calendar reissue mask. This thing is thick and has some weight to it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

and yet another new addition. Just received today. Radio Active Zombie (RAZ) from Trick or Treat Studios.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat and glocknik, you guys have both scored some awesome ones


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> shadowbat ad glocknik, you guys have both scored some awesome ones



Thanks, hallorenescene. I have a lot on my want list that I'm going to try and knock out this coming year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, my fave is the horseman mask. love it. but I got to say the loomis mask is very life like. very cool too.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> shadow, my fave is the horseman mask. love it. but I got to say the loomis mask is very life like. very cool too.



Thanks. The Horseman mask took me a little over a year to track one down. The Bio-Morph masks do not come available very often and I jumped on it the second one popped up. 

The Loomis fools a lot of people. I have been asked more than once if it is silicone, but it is latex. Just has a very nice paint job and finish on it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

While the others are also great, I love the second mask, Glockink. 
Excellent recent acquisitions, Shadowbat.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just added these 2 to my collection.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, those are pretty nice. give me the creeps. lol


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

There are some seriously nice mask's being shown off. My collection is pretty "ho -hum" compared to the others shown, but they are mine..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Rumsfield said:


> My collection is pretty "ho -hum" compared to the others shown, but they are mine..


They are nice. Quality over quantity


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

One October people stole two masks from my house. One was an early "thick" Bat Man cowl/mask which I had put screws through the edges to keep it From getting stolen. 
The other mask was a very thin casting of a Martian with a large head and small features, which will probably never be able to be replaced.
The science fiction looking masks shown here reminded me of them (it).
Not the same design at all, though.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Rumsfield said:


> There are some seriously nice mask's being shown off. My collection is pretty "ho -hum" compared to the others shown, but they are mine..


Love the aircraft in the foreground...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rumsfield, I think I have that werewolf mask. pretty cool. that clown mask is awesome. very nice masks
gym, that is to bad about your masks


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just received this from a fellow collector.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is a great mask, Shadowbat. Surprisingly, I was pretty impressed with the remake when I actually sat down to watch it. Seeing an actor from _Twilight_ get offed was a bonus


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, I agree with garth, that was a cool mask


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

terminator cop ,two face by jordu schell


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

not sure why they posted sideways


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lake, those are some very cool masks. I love the first one.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

and these 2 bring an end to the 2013 mask purchases.

King Pumpkin from Trick or Treat Studio











Monster from Specter Studio


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat new masks, LAKE OF THE DEAD and Shadowbat.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Not really feeling the T-2 mask.It doesn't look right...I like the other one though.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, 2 cool masks. that pumpkin one would work great on someone dressed as a scarecrow.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I grabbed this from HalloweenAsylum when they were having their big clearance sale. $13! My son has been wanting to do a Creature costume for the past few years. This year we're going to do it. I also picked up the hands and feet for $6.99 each!













I also finally bought this one. The Prop Shops 2010 Freddy mask.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Creature mask was one heck of a buy, along with the hands and feet. That is likely the creepiest Freddy mask that I have seen


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, way creepy cool masks


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I completely forgot to show this one as a pic. I only uploaded a video. Grabbed it off a fellow collector a few weeks back.

The "Pied Piper" 2010 Freddy mask


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, very cool mask. it's eyes are evil. uhm, the whole look is evil.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Wolfman


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kev730, what a great way to display the masks. I love the hat rack and have been looking for one---for hats. I love hats and would use year round and then display my witchy ones during season.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, that is a very nice mask. love the hair. 
printer, I love hats too. and lots of witches hats here.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I added a new mask this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

digger, cool mask.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice Lon Chaney/phantom mask!


----------



## raggedy (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome masks


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I haven't contributed to this thread yet, let me start with this one I got this past Nov.1st..


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Apologies, uploaded with new phone, don't know why it attached sideways..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Apologies, uploaded with new phone, don't know why it attached sideways..


Because he is tired and wanting a nap Cool scarecrow, xxScorpion64xx.

Love the classic monster masks, Shadowbat and diggerc.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I haven't contributed to this thread yet, let me start with this one I got this past Nov.1st..
> View attachment 190467




I really like this scarecrow mask. I have the same one but it's a very dark red. I've seen these in a few different color schemes. I like that it's a combination of both latex and burlap.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks shadowbat, doesn't rival those in your collection but I got it for 10 bucks at Spirit


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Thanks shadowbat, doesn't rival those in your collection but I got it for 10 bucks at Spirit



Doesn't matter the price. Sometimes these $10 masks are better than the higher priced ones. lol 

There was a werewolf mask reduced down at Rite Aid for $12. I can kick myself for not grabbing it. Was pretty cool looking.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> I really like this scarecrow mask. I have the same one but it's a very dark red. I've seen these in a few different color schemes. I like that it's a combination of both latex and burlap.


I have that scarecrow mask too! 

A few years ago when Rite Aid had the various scarecrow masks, I actually picked up all 3 versions they had. Believe I either bought them during a costume sale they had or maybe on clearance (Rite Aid has some nice prices and sales and their regular price was even less than other stores). Anyway they are great masks. I love the burlap look in general for a scarecrow. 

Wish I had a photo to share of my set up. I liked to use all 3 masks done up as 3 scarecrow props "guarding" my backyard. They were located behind the fence and would rise up above the sideyard fence (which is a more or less a solid redwood fence). We re-landscaped recently and now we have a tree in front of the fence so can't really use the same set up but I liked it because it was a quick and effective display. I would set up just the top half of the prop behind the fence (no one could see below the head and shirt anyway), light it from below, and it was an eerie look especially with low lying fog in front of the fence.

Shadowbat, my werewolf mask which was made into a reindeer/wolf a few years back came from Rite Aid as well. It's not the same as yours though. They don't carry a lot of halloween but I always find something I like, and like I said their sales can especially make it worthwhile shopping there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> I grabbed this from HalloweenAsylum when they were having their big clearance sale. $13! My son has been wanting to do a Creature costume for the past few years. This year we're going to do it. I also picked up the hands and feet for $6.99 each!



Just going back thru some of the old mask posts here and apparently you and I have more in common! Bought the same Creature mask/feet/hands that you did and during HA's clearance sale too. Quite the find. Glad to see you got it too. I apparently got the last mask on clearance as it sold out after I placed my order, so thankfully you didn't need two!


Diggerc, I picked up the Lon Chaney Phantom mask this year too (from HA). I pre-ordered it since I considered it a must-have for me and didn't want to miss out in case it was a low-run production. I'm not really crazy about the hair in particular, kind of matted, or how it is attached in the back of the mask, but from the front I think it is a terrific mask. Phantom of the Opera is one of my favorite B&W horror movies. I don't have an organ or piano so thought I could set him up as a head or head/torso prop looking out one of my upper windows where it would appear like he was at a pipe organ near the window and still convey "Phantom" to anyone who saw him sitting there "playing".


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Latest mask Scooby doo Swamp Zombie latex mask!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Latest mask Scooby doo Swamp Zombie latex mask!


That is awesome, Its the Great Pumpkin. Only a matter of time until an unmasking by those meddlesome kids and their pesky dog happens...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scorpion, that is a very scary scarecrow. I like it
great pumpkin, Scooby doo is one of the best cartoons. I love the movies as well. that mask is a great score


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My new Toxictoons Werewolf from Trick or Treat Studios.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is a tremendous mask, Shadowbat.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, that is a very intimidating werewolf mask. I like that a lot.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Hallow! I actually made the Swamp Zombie mask


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Finally got to taking a pic of my Creeper mask, l kept the tag that is autographed by Brian Penikas over at Monsters & Make up, very nice guy. 
This is the economy mask


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

great pumpkin, then you deserve a big high five. that was a job well done and from a good movie. I have quite a few Scooby movies
oh goodness, a cool mask and an autograph. hot dang scorpion


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Hallo, here is my autographed tag, Mr.Penikas is the special effects guy for Jeepers Creepers


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scorpion, that is a cool autograph. I love how he personalized it with a fitting movie slogan.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Finally got to taking a pic of my Creeper mask, l kept the tag that is autographed by Brian Penikas over at Monsters & Make up, very nice guy.
> This is the economy mask
> View attachment 191190


Really cool mask!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Hallo and OC


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's another favorite in my mask collection


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

It's called Lustful Clown


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Both are fantastic masks, xxScorpion64xx.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Both are fantastic masks, xxScorpion64xx.


Thanks Garth, just one note, on the Creeper mask, the eyes are actually Dollar Tree eyeballs cut in half and hot glued to the Styrofoam wig head underneath.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Thanks Garth, just one note, on the Creeper mask, the eyes are actually Dollar Tree eyeballs cut in half and hot glued to the Styrofoam wig head underneath.


You're welcome. I never would have guessed, as they work perfectly. He is one of my favorite movie characters, and so underrated when compared to Freddy, Jason, Michael, and the like.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Who makes that Scorpion?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Who makes that Scorpion?


I got it from Halloween mask . com OC


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Never heard of them . Looks nice nevertheless. What's your plans with if?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Never heard of them . Looks nice nevertheless. What's your plans with if?


Used it two years ago as my costume in my garage haunt, I anted to be Pennywise but there is no mask that does it justice so I just went with this one, now it's a static prop


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scorpion, that is a wicked cool clown mask. scary as all get up. clowns, jesters, mimes, fools, pirouettes, harlequins, they are all faves of mine


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The clown's mouth looks so realistic.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> The clown's mouth looks so realistic.


that one time I wore it, I was standing still(in my garage haunt) some teen kept looking and studying my face, he knew I was a live person but he just stood there for an eternity just looking at the mask...


----------



## Spook Show (Nov 6, 2012)

I only have three right now.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice collection Spook Show, the one you use for your avatar, is that your favorite?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

All three are very cool, Spook Show.


----------



## Spook Show (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks




xxScorpion64xx said:


> Nice collection Spook Show, the one you use for your avatar, is that your favorite?


That was my first one I got about two Halloweens ago. Short story behind it...... Was looking around at a Goodwill for Halloween stuff and found it on the floor with no price, so I took it up to the counter to ask about a price. Over the PA they called for a manager to come to the desk, so I waited about 5min and no one came so I asked if anyone was coming? They said, sorry and didn't know where he was? I said, so what about a price? The two girls looked at each other and one says....... $5.00 ok with you? SOLD!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Spook Show said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Score!!!!''


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spook show, you got some good masks there. $5.00 was a good score


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

So last year I attempted making my own masks for the big Halloween bash that me and my two friends cohost every year. Last years theme was the "Macabre Menagerie" and it was basically centered around the idea of a zoo that was made up of different creatures from the darkest corners of the globe. My character was an African demon who possessed animals so I made my mask in the shape of a lion (or attempted to anyway)

The second one was for my friend who's character was based around the Lady of Battles from the black zodiac. I pictured her as this horned goddess with a glam factor thrown in with the broken bits of mirror. Like a Florence welch video meets black zodiac goddess creature-woman


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice job on both, Kenneth.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

The mirrored mask is pretty cool, great job KS


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

3 new scores arrived today. First up is the Distortions/Morris 1989 Joker mask. I had one before but sold it off to a friend who putting together a lifesize. Been trying to get another one in my collection for the last couple years.












Next is a Distortions mini werewolf. This guy has a lot of bite for it's size. I love it.











Finally is my second mask from Specter Studios, their version of the werewolf.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent additions to your collection, Shadowbat. Glad that you were finally able to find another Joker.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Loving the Joker mask, SB!. Most excellent!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I have to agree, the Joker is pretty cool!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks, guys. It's actually an ugly mask. I just love the history behind it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Kenneth, I love the mirrored mask. that is really unique
shadowbat, you have a lot of cool masks in your collection. I love the werewolf mask. the joker is pretty cool too.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I just wanted to share this guys youtube channel dedicated to masks. entertaining and made me appreciate my own collection. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/MASKWIZARD?feature=watch


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

diggerc said:


> I just wanted to share this guys youtube channel dedicated to masks. entertaining and made me appreciate my own collection.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MASKWIZARD?feature=watch




David is a mask guru. lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I think david is the one who runs horror motel. I have the vhs. it is a motel that is a Halloween museum. it's really cool.
thanks diggec for posting that. he showed some masks you guys have displayed on here.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

He's one in the same, hallorenescene. I want to visit at some point. He's only a little over 2 hours away from me.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Blood Moon Werewolf from Chaotic Creations. I had to repaint him. Didn't like the application that was done on him.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay, I'm not a really big mask guy. Any time I perform I've always preferred makeup to masks. But I do have a couple that I really like. 









Your basic werewolf. Good viewing and not totally uncomfortable to wear.









Skull with a hood. I only use it for props.









This is my very favorite scary clown mask. I've worn this one many times. It's comfortable and has great eyes. 'Course, last year in Rose's Haunted Graveyard I wore make up as a demented clown rather that wear this mask. But I was doing a lot of speaking in the role.









This is actually my favorite mask of all. I guess I just never got over the Lone Ranger when I was a kid. Hiyo Silver, away!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, nice mask.
those are some cool masks davy. I agree, I would most times wear makeup too. but masks are great for props

 

  

got the werewolf mask from goodwill for $1.50. the other mask was an after Halloween sale purchase.
the werewolf mask is cool because the back of it is material rather than rubber


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, I hope you get to visit. his place on the video looks awesome. he ebays, I bought my video from him. it's been a long time ago, but I think I bought a few props from him too.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> I'm a big Elm Street fan, so here are my Freddy masks:


I have the Freddy mask that Spirit sells. It's like yours, but less detailed. I also have the second pumpkin mask.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Love your masks Ijust make my own. here is what Ive done so far.
> Swamp Zombie from Scooby Doo Where are You? CArtoon
> 
> 
> ...


I love your Scooby- Doo mask, and the knight.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

my new bat mask from ebay


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, that is one wicked cool looking mask


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My newest showed up today. The Yeti from Specter Studios.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pretty cool, Shadowbat. Just add some rabbit ears and you also have one wicked Easter Bunny


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Couple more pics.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, that's a wicked looking mask. I love it.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

I'm not really a mask collector but I remember the first time I saw Halloween 5 I was always fascinated with the mask that Michael wore in the car. I eventually learned that Horror Sanctum Studios was going to produce a replica and I was thrilled because I got copy #1! 

Such a unique looking mask in my opinion.

Sid


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Sid_Matthew said:


> I'm not really a mask collector but I remember the first time I saw Halloween 5 I was always fascinated with the mask that Michael wore in the car. I eventually learned that Horror Sanctum Studios was going to produce a replica and I was thrilled because I got copy #1!
> 
> Such a unique looking mask in my opinion.
> 
> Sid



I love my Brute. One of my favorites in the collection.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have not seen the film in so long, which is probably why I do not remember the mask, but it is certainly an interesting one, Sid.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> I have not seen the film in so long, which is probably why I do not remember the mask, but it is certainly an interesting one, Sid.


Here's two screen shots of it. VERY creepy.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Here's two screen shots of it. VERY creepy.


Ah, yes... Myers should have actually switched over to that mask.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I've never seen Halloween, but I do like that mask. it's actually cooler than the micheals mask.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome mask!!!


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

Great thread! Here's a few of mine.

Freddy Part 4 Silicone mask



Part 5 "Roy" Hockey Mask


A couple of my Myers Masks




Some Don Post Goodies



And I'm gonna throw in a pic of Bub too. Many more but don't want to get carried away in this thread.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fabulous collection, All Hallows' Eve.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you! There are some wonderful, vintage masks in this thread. Eye candy for sure.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

AHE, awesome collection and btw, we don't mind you getting carried away, keep them coming!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree scorpion, some nice ones posted, but razzle dazzle us.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

A few more of my many Myers masks.






























And a shot of my part 4 glove.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice masks eve. you got anymore?


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

I do indeed. Need to get some pics of them though. I've got a few DP calendar masks, old Wolfman and an incredible swamp witch. In addition to a lot of myers masks. Thanks for the kudos everyone!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, sounds like you have some more nice masks. I can't wait to see your witch, and your wolfman.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> nice masks eve. you got anymore?


Lol, Hallo.....so you were holding out on us AHE and Hallo squeezed some more nice ones out of you, can't wait to see what you got coming.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

AHE, did the mask in the second photo come with the 'bust' components? That looks incredible, and the other items are also very nice.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

Unfortunately the original owner kept the bust components for the Myers mask. But I do believe he is making them now so I will probably have to hit him up. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's the massive witch from Illusive Concepts I was talking about. And a couple Don Post masks as well.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, those are cool masks all hallows eve. I love the first one. what a chin. the second one I believe I have, or something like it. thanks for posting them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice masks, All Hallows' Eve. I remember the witch being sold at some stores years ago, along with the other oversized pieces that Chiodo made.


----------



## The Shape of Fear (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Love the Myers masks The Shape of Fear. I've seen pics of your collection before in other groups.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Superb collection, The Shape of Fear. As cool as he is, Raph seems a little out of place, for some reason


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

haha, raph was my favorite. man do you have a lot of cool masks


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice collection guys


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

Love the display Mark! Awesome collection!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, I've started digging through my Halloween totes and so i'll be finding some of my masks. i'll try to post them as I find them.
here is a Woochie Crazy Clown Mask-and a Sculpted Reaper Mask that came with a Reapers Bones Costume.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

Love the masks. The clown is insanely creepy.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks eve. he's kind of a hobo clown mask.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

I had a request to show my new Rudel mask over here. It's from Germany and I'm very pleased with it. The mask on the right was made by Horror Sanctum Studios. While I admire their work, it doesn't come anywhere near to the Rudel one. Both are creepy masks though. I've also included a picture of the punched in hair on the Rudel one.

Sid


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

I've never seen them side by side before. I have the HSS mask as well. But you're right the rudel is wayyyy better.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice comparison shot. I also have the HSS. Is the German mask still available? I read somewhere that the sculpt is a bit different than the original offering.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

* Unique clown mask, hallo; of course, I like the Reaper one, too.
* Neat duo, Sid. I think that each of the masks has its own strengths.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

Shadowbat said:


> Nice comparison shot. I also have the HSS. Is the German mask still available? I read somewhere that the sculpt is a bit different than the original offering.


It's still available, but their site is down for maintenance. They take paypal, too. I asked if this was the same mold as the original and they said yes. Who knows though...

http://www.maskenmanufaktur.de/wartungsarbeiten.php


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

both are nice masks sid. and I agree, the one on the left looks better, but the other is pretty nice too.
here is a whoochie skull mask................and a whoochie witch mask.........and a cat mask 







[/URL]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here is the front of my werewolf mask................... here is the back of the mask


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Love me some werewolf masks


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2014)

hallorenescene said:


> here is the front of my werewolf mask................... here is the back of the mask


That mask looks eerily similar to the Telco motion-ette bat that was produced in the 80s!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sid_Matthew said:


> That mask looks eerily similar to the Telco motion-ette bat that was produced in the 80s!


Does it ever... Very cool, as are the rest of the masks, hallo.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh sid, they do look a lot alike. that's a very cute motionette. we use to have another one just like this one that had white hair. it disappeared though. I have a lot more masks to post.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here is a smiley ghost mask. makes me think of scream. it came with a hooded robe and gloves.........................and here is a devils mask
 
I still have lots more to post. just time finding them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here is my shrunken head mask. and here is my pirate mask.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My HIII set came in today from Trick or Treat Studios. I've been wanting these masks for some time. I never owned any of the Don Post releases so when TOTS got the license for these I was quit happy.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fantastic masks, hallorenescene and Shadowbat.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

Whoa!!! Those TOTS masks are killer!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks garth. 
shadow, very cool masks.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

The Shape of Fear- The Raphael mask is superb!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this is a little different kind of a mask, it's a child's goose bumps mask. it has a voice changer with it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Snagged this guy at Spirit last night. Love me my pumpkin masks! lol


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Was never huge on masks. Although some of the masks I've seen in recent years have been really cool. I've always had a devil mask laying around somewhere though. Eyes don't light up, just had it on a lamp for effect.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

* Very cool, hallo. I never bought it, but I do remember that mask.
* That is an awesome jack-o'-lantern character, Shadowbat.
* The Devil mask looks amazing with the inner lighting going, World of Fright.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, that is a very cool mask. I love the sweet wickedness of it.
world of fright, for not owning many masks, you have a pretty nice one. 
I have a few masks, but I mostly use them for props. I don't go looking for them, but if I see a nice one reasonable I buy it. of coarse, the goosebumps one is an exception. my grandson and I saw that, and being such goosebumps fans, we had to have it. 
garth, thanks. so were you a goosebumps fan?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> garth, thanks. so were you a goosebumps fan?


No problem, hallo. Yes. _The Haunted Mask_ and its follow-up were among my favorites.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, I liked those too. my fave was the one where the town was not allowed to have Halloween anymore. and then there is a game show one that scared me. there's a couple of new ones out I would like to get. do you have any of the dvd's?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> there's a couple of new ones out I would like to get. do you have any of the dvd's?


They just keep on going, don't they? There is actually a new film coming out, starring Jack Black (of all people) as R.L. Stine. No, I do not have any of them, only a few of the books that I decided to keep.


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> this is a little different kind of a mask, it's a child's goose bumps mask. it has a voice changer with it.


that mask is awesome!!!!! i remember the book it was based on and that is probably what started my halloween craze! that book scared me for months, and once it stopped scaring me i would read it again lol


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My latest from Steve Wang's Bio Morph line


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Work in progress on some of mine for this year.










This one is actually my 12 year old's design (he told me exactly what he wanted)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, that is one cool mask. that eyeball, the mouth, the texture and skin coloring all are fantastic.
unorth, nice masks both of them. I always look forward to your haunt set up. 
89lt1, thanks. I love the goose bumps movies. and the mask is very cool. I think the mask was the first one I ever saw.


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

My latest acquisition:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

passi, that is quite the mask. looks like an old man.


----------



## swamphaunt (Sep 19, 2014)

This is a burlap scarecrow mask that I made for my character at Knott's Scary Farm.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

My mask purchase this year : Meaker


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

swamp, that is a cool scarecrow mask. I bet you scared the beejees out of kids. I bet working at knots berry farm was a blast.
creepy mask tinto. who is meaker?


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

It sure is Hallorene. Meaker is just what it was called. It is a Neal Harvey ( Rubber Gorilla mask).


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Picked this up off of David Lady. Distortions Deboned, still tagged.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I love that mask shadow, but is it only meant for a prop? where would one look out at?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

There are small eye cuts by the corners of the eyes


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

and I am soo happy to have this. Basically saved it from a rotting life in an attic. lol Stuffed it back up to regain it's shape and tried fixing the hair a bit. It was rough, but it is now displayed with love in my collection.

Distortions Hell Hound:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow shadow, you did an amazing job. that is a really cool mask and it looks good.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I got this silly idea. 

Pumpkins are such a big thing in our haunt, see, and the bifurcated pumpkins are kind of iconic for our yard, I got this silly idea to make myself a pumpkin mask.

But I typically HATE pumpkin masks and think they look silly. 

Still, what the hell, if I hate it at least I tried right? 

The family and neighbors LOVE it, I'm not totally sold yet. (more work do to still, more pumpkin guts and work on the back end, some technical stuff.)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorthodox, I love it. kids everywhere will never look at pumpkins the same again


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Frankensteins Monster from The Van Helsing Movie









The Exorcist, Regan (this one hasn't aged well as its lost its shape)









Count Orlok 









Uncle Colin Killer Clown









Meaker


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tinto, those are some awesome masks. the paint job on the clown one is astronomical.


----------



## Death_Eater (Sep 30, 2014)

Some of my collection.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

death eater, nice selection there.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Everybody has some great masks on here. I'll have to get a picture of my masks when I get then out this year. In a completely different vein, I have two masks that I am especially proud of. I got them off e-bay a couple of years ago. The masks are from the 50's. Our last name is Skelton, as in Red Skelton. So I had to get them. Some you probably don't recognize the name or the masks. But some of you might. And no, we are not related, but I wish we were.


----------



## Death_Eater (Sep 30, 2014)

hallorenescene said:


> death eater, nice selection there.


Thank you, I hope to add a few more to the collection this Halloween season.


----------



## Justen Lawson (Oct 2, 2014)

Bagul from Sinister. It needs a little work but I'm no makeup artist so its gonna have to do


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scareme, sure, I remember red skeleton. he was a comedian that had red hair. a lot of times he would dress up as a hobo. he was during the era of Lucile ball. very nice masks.
justen, do you mean you make the masks, touch up the masks, or find them and appreciate them the way they are? it looks like a very nice mask from here.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love Red Skelton!


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> tinto, those are some awesome masks. the paint job on the clown one is astronomical.


Yeah the clown is awesome, his eyes are unbelievable they have an amazing glaze that makes them very realistic.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Death_Eater said:


> Some of my collection.
> 
> View attachment 220378
> 
> ...


Great collection Death eater, looks as tho you have the same Neal Harvey (rubber gorilla) Count Orlock one that i have.


----------



## Death_Eater (Sep 30, 2014)

tinto212 said:


> Great collection Death eater, looks as tho you have the same Neal Harvey (rubber gorilla) Count Orlock one that i have.


Thanks, it is indeed the same, I'm a really big fan of Rubber Gorilla masks, Neal Harvey's work is amazing. Noticed you have uncle Colin the clown and Meaker from Rubber Gorilla, both look very cool


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

My Spirit Halloween mask came today,too hard to operate,little disappointed in it.







Looks good I thought,they need to make it easier to operate.Prolly wont buy any similar type masks.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

What do you mean by "operate?"


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

vinny186 said:


> What do you mean by "operate?"



That pumpkin mask is part of the "ani-motion" line of masks. The mouth is meant to move with your jaw. 

I've heard of people having problems with these masks and having to do modifications to get them to move properly with your own jaw.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Got my Shock Monster today.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mickell, to bad it is hard to operate. it sure looks good though.
oh, I love don post stuff. shadow, he's very cool.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

The lower jaw moves down and the upper lip rises with the movement of your Jaw.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Death_Eater said:


> Thanks, it is indeed the same, I'm a really big fan of Rubber Gorilla masks, Neal Harvey's work is amazing. Noticed you have uncle Colin the clown and Meaker from Rubber Gorilla, both look very cool


Yep i sure do, like you im a big fan. His work is great quality. The Uncle Colin was Custom mask last year and its just something else. Meaker was this years new buy and in proper lighting its great


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh, I am so happy right now. Not only did I get myself a Distortions Hellhound just a few days back, but I was just able to acquire a Hellhound II !!!! This bad boy is stamped 1993.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

That's cool, didn't know they could do that


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, he's as creepy as creepy can be. very cool mask


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

I snapped some pics of my "Killing Mask" from the first Texas Chainsaw Massacre film and wanted to share them. This was made by Zack Shomper several years ago and was considered, at the time, the most accurate replica mask made. There's several different guys out there making them now but this one is still one of my favorites.

It's so creepy...

Sid


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a great mask. that show terrified me. cured me of picking up hitchhikers.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, that is a cool mask. I love his eyes.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I really like your mask SM


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

First shot is a Friday the 13th remake courtesy of Darkside Paul. Second shot is a Friday the 13th screen accurate remake hoc courtesy of Mike "voorheesfanatic80".


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rupertoooo, cool masks. they did an excellent job.


----------



## Xode (Oct 19, 2014)

Here is a mask I realized in that moment in "plastiline". It is not finished yet I have reworked the ears and mouth. Then I'll pull Latex!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

xode, nice looking mask.

how do you guys find head forms the masks fit?
here is a were wolf mask. I wish the mask fit the head better


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Stuff the mask with plastic bags to better fill it out.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks shadowbat, that makes sense.
cool, so once a month you will be posting something new. awesome. I love this mask. and you have a nice looking man cave there.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Distortions Unlimited, 1988, Ripper mask. Acquired this from another collector.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, that is another very cool mask


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

i buy those cheap 99 cent hockey masks and alter them in all kinds of different way's but i would love to learn the art of making my own latex masks.







just an example i have learned alot since then.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I love seeing all of your masks! They are all so awesome, and some of them are really creepy. Next year when our masks are out again I'll have to post some pictures.

I am curious where everyone finds their masks? My boyfriend has been searching for a "good" Michael Myers mask for years with no luck.


----------



## luizacarmo (Nov 22, 2014)

They are perfect ! :O


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nightmare, is that one you painted? it looks great. nice job.
wonderland, I see them at good wills, and garage sales every once in awhile


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

hallorenescene: yeah i just painted that one to look kinda like WWE's Kane mask. the last couple of years i have taken these same kind of masks and altered them. my 2 newest this year was a flouresent gas mask and a blood red mask with a bunch of nails sticking out of it. kinda like pinhead from hellraiser. sorry didnt get any pics of them on Halloween.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> My boyfriend has been searching for a "good" Michael Myers mask for years with no luck.




Trick or Treat Studios. Very nice and very affordable.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nightmare, you have a very steady hand, it looks great


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

hallorenescene', thanks man.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you Shadowbat, I checked out Trick or Treat Studios it was exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is another cool mask. I love that it is so different from the first mask. and thanks for the video and the close up shots. I'm glad you are going to keep on posting masks. so is there going to be just so many masks supplied? or is this a never ending commitment.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> that is another cool mask. I love that it is so different from the first mask. and thanks for the video and the close up shots. I'm glad you are going to keep on posting masks. so is there going to be just so many masks supplied? or is this a never ending commitment.



We don't know what will the months offering. It could be a mask or a prop or whatever. Whatever the piece may be though, will only be produced in the number of subscriptions, then the mold is broken. So, like with this mask and last months, the number made and shipped out to fill the subscriptions, is all there will ever be of those 2 pieces. Ever. This will be an ongoing monthly program for as long as the subscriptions are there.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, I didn't realize it was maybe a prop too. hmmm, that is very cool. well, look forward to each months surprise.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> oh, I didn't realize it was maybe a prop too. hmmm, that is very cool. well, look forward to each months surprise.


Yep. It could be a severed head or a monsters arm. Never know.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't have very many masks most of my zombies are prop heads but this is the RV Walker from the walking Dead. It came rather bland looking but has really great hair. I'm re-working it and its half way done. I'm going to try and duplicate the look from the show.....well, will see.....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohhh, that is a nasty looking prop oaklawn. a perfect display of a zombie. very nice


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Hallorenescene...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Don Post Timber Wolf












Been wanting one of these guys for a long time.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a really cool looking mask. nice score


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, he is awesome. so which of the 3 is your fave so far?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> shadowbat, he is awesome. so which of the 3 is your fave so far?



That's actually a pretty hard question. I think each new mask is always my favorite, but if I had to choose, Blink would be in #1 slot.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, I agree, blink is number 1. he is awesome. then mask 2 is my second favorite. then mask 3 is my third favorite. they are all nice though.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Got this mask at a flea market


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very cool mask scorpion


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> very cool mask scorpion


Thanks Hallo


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Scorpion, I've got one just like that but it's a grey version with gloves that go with it. Picked it up at a yard sale last year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Chiller from Trick or Treat Studios


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, bone chillingly cool.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

DvlsToy said:


> Scorpion, I've got one just like that but it's a grey version with gloves that go with it. Picked it up at a yard sale last year.


Paid $1.00 for mine


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My newest from Trick or Treat Studios, The Blue Banshee. This is based off the old Gayle House advertisements for a haunted record in the 70's.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool mask shadowbat. oh what big teeth you have....all the better to bite you with.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey shadowbat, where's the item from this month? or haven't you got it yet?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> hey shadowbat, where's the item from this month? or haven't you got it yet?


Oh, it wasn't a mask this month so I put it in the "what did you find/buy" thread.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

Scream Team Hellacious foam latex Halloween Mask


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Death Studios Shock Monster!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

D/S makes an excellent mask. Nice thick pulls, great detail and paint and nicely haired. That's a good looking mask.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ahhh, I see. still fun seeing you open up your boxes.
spookmart, that looks like a different kind of mask. maybe part parenthesis. very scary. and that is a creepy prop next to you. did you make that?
shadowbat, that is a cool shock monster


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Here are a few of mine. These are my Death Studios masks. Probably the best bang for the buck out there.
Swamp Witch (also made in a flesh tone) I got the matching hands to go with it.










RIP zombie









Flesh Eater


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

SPOOKMART said:


> View attachment 235310
> 
> Scream Team Hellacious foam latex Halloween Mask


I don't do gore but if I did that corpse mask would be awesome. I know some people I would like to give a Halloween scare wearing that thing. It is awesome in a major creepy way.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jdubbbya, those are awesome masks. I've seen your haunt where you have them displayed. awesome haunt
mariem, I agree, I don't do gore, but it is a pretty okay mask.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

February Monster of the Month


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, another nice mask. I love this club too. even if only through you. I will say though that the one eyed mask is still my fave.


----------



## swamphaunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you! I was the maker haha. And yes... beejees excreted from people of all ages.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Trick or Treat Studios Shock Monster


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool one shadow. very wicked cool


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool mask shadowbat. although I've never liked alien movies, I did like et, mars attacks, and war of the worlds with tom hanks. tell your daughter she is adorable. very pretty young lady.


----------



## Crazy Bonez (May 10, 2014)

Here are few of my favorite masks in my collection. All five of the Nightmare series from Distortions.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very cool masks crazy. I think the hands ones are cool.


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Chatterer mask I got after Halloween last year..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

king, that is one scary mask. a real good one


----------



## kreepy.kevin (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Shadowbat, 

Is the next Monster of the Month coming soon ?? Just dying to see what it is...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

ask and you shall receive:


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

WOW shadowbat, that is an awesome collection you have!!


----------



## kreepy.kevin (Jan 7, 2014)

Very cool witch / vampire mask . Love the story behind this one. Thanks


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure if hand made ones are part of this group - here's one for my theme this year


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm kind of indifferent to this month's Monster... I may try to resell it to fund another month.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, that witch mask is awesome!!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Printers, are you talking about the MOTM that shadowbat posted the video for? If so I may be interested in selling mine.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> Not sure if hand made ones are part of this group - here's one for my theme this year
> 
> View attachment 241032



Did you make this plague mask? looks cool.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

DvlsToy said:


> I'm kind of indifferent to this month's Monster... I may try to resell it to fund another month.



Yeah, I've heard that some weren't overly impressed with this months offering. It's gonna happen, I'm sure. One of the things that I love on mine is the epoxy seemed to have dripped a bit and it looks like she has a tear drop. Also, I love this shade of green.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> Did you make this plague mask? looks cool.


Thanks! yes I did...making 2 more probably, different feel to the next 2.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that is the one that I was talking about. I LOVE witches, especially green ones. LOL

Matrixmom, I love your mask, too. Wow, can't believe that you made that. Can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## Crazy Bonez (May 10, 2014)

Hey Shadowbat, I saw that the Witch mask from Distortions this month was sculpted by Henry Alverez. I have a few unpainted masks that Henry sculpted. 
He was an outstanding sculptor.


----------



## mantisLJD (Oct 19, 2013)

This is me wearing an alien mask that I got years ago at a garage sale:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So cool! I love the way you show them straight from the box each time!!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

The masks that you are not that crazy about, do they still get a place on the shelf or are do they stay in boxes?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

They are all displayed.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, I love aprils month mask. I think it is my fave. but no offers to buy please. I am not real imployed at the moment. 
matrix mom, I am in awe of your mask. awesome job.
crazy bonez, those are some fine masks.
mantis, aliens are scarey. but that mask is pretty cool.
I like this mask too shadowbat. 
so I am viewing the last 2 masks at the library. they don't allow sound. so which masks are the ones you're not crazy about?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The newest one I just received. It's just personal preference. I like my monsters. This one is just too "normal" for what I would pick up for myself, but that it the great thing about the MOTM subscription. It may give you something you may not normally go after, and who knows, open you up to a new style.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

once I get my oni mask put up I'll post pictures of the ones that I have out year round.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a link to my profile album that includes all my wizard masks and two fortune tellers for this year. Sorry you have to scroll through the witches and fortune tellers.


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

printersdevil, your collection is really impressive! You have a lot of really creepy masks.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you! I can't wait to get all the wizards put together.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Here is my small but growing mask collection. June's MOTM is fantastic! Really bummed I didn't get in sooner.


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

Event-worn Kane mask:









Nikolas Art Gallery 2k Kirk:









Nikolas Art Gallery/AllHallowsGhost H78 Deluxe:









"The Pretty Woman" by Joe Nobile:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

In my opinion, the silent, hulking, Frankenstein-like Kane of old was the best, so you made the right choice, DeathClutch. Nice collection, as are all the rest that members have posted.


----------



## lucky (Jul 9, 2015)

classic charlie zombie parasite


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Holy Toledo Lucky!!! those are spectacular!!


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I've added a couple masks to the collection.

First is a 1989 Don Post Diehard








Second is a Darkside Studios Ben Cooper inspired Frankenstein Monster


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Love Ben Cooper Frank


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

these guys are up all year long


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I was so excited when I got this one (my first MOTM). I had accidentally come across a picture on Instagram so the surprise was a little ruined. But that didn't take away from how cool the mask is in person. It's definitely a favorite in my collection and I'm really looking forward to seeing what else they have. I may have to take this one to Mask Fest for Ed to sign.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Forgot to post this one that arrived on Wednesday. 1983 Don Post Karloff Frankenstein.

I also have 2 coming (so far) from the giant eBay goldmine that has been ending the last 2 days.


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Got this from Spirit during their big clearance sale.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I started making my own masks this year and just completed the 2nd one yesterday.

The first is a Michael Myers based on the cutout in the Strode yard in part 6.



The second is Jack the Pumpkin. Inspired by the vintage Beistle decorations.



Let me know what you think!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

fanboy said:


> I started making my own masks this year and just completed the 2nd one yesterday.
> 
> The first is a Michael Myers based on the cutout in the Strode yard in part 6.
> 
> ...



I dig the pumpkin mask


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

John Wayne Gacy POGO Mask








Freddy


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

New MOTM today! Hurry up 5:00!!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Here is an updated picture of my collection. A few vintage Topstones not in the picture; Zombie, Vampire and Dracula.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Here are the new ones we have for this year's haunt. Some are new and a few were purchased used from other haunters.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

birk, that is a fine clown mask.
shadow, another great mask.
fanboy, youhave a very nice collection
jdubbya, clown masks rock. love them


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a new one I just received this morning from Ghoulish Productions.


Green Zombie


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Got these two recently , I really like the twisty mask from TOT Studios


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Shadowbat I loved the video! You reminded me of a child on (dare I say it here?) christmas morning opening the long coveted red firetruck!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gruesome mask shadow. i love it.
scorpion, those clown masks rock


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> gruesome mask shadow. i love it.
> scorpion, those clown masks rock


Thank you Hallo


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

moony_1 said:


> Shadowbat I loved the video! You reminded me of a child on (dare I say it here?) christmas morning opening the long coveted red firetruck!



Ha! Thanks. It is like Christmas every month in this club. Watch some of my other unboxings, especially the earlier ones. I really get excited in some of those.


----------



## Crazy Bonez (May 10, 2014)

Here are a few favorites in my collection. Oldies but Goldies. A 60's Don Post , Metaluna Mutant and creature mask and hands. The Zombie masks are foam latex and the actual ones worn in the movie Army of Darkness.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My latest score. Distortions Unlimited Pierce A. Vein:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

crazy, those are some fine masks
shadow, very cool mask. no more videos though?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> crazy, those are some fine masks
> shadow, very cool mask. no more videos though?



This particular mask isn't a MOTM. It's an older mask. I didn't post the last MOTM video because it wasn't a mask.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so shadow, what did you get then? was it cool? did you like it? or dissappointed?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's the final 4 I made: The last one got some furniture tacks and chains - for a more steampunk feel. You can see it in my album. It was really fun exploring how to make and really waterproof these. They have held up well. I used papermache, monster mud, great stuff, liquid nails, and combo of paper mache + joint compound.


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Got this 90s Illusive Concepts "Eye Popping Skull" mask. It is huge!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

matrix mom, that is some fine work.
king, that is a wonderful mask


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> so shadow, what did you get then? was it cool? did you like it? or dissappointed?



I'll post the video link when I get a chance. I was very happy. Even called the Distortions team up and talked to them personally about it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hmm, wonder what it could be


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is Octobers MOTM:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm not into aliens that much, but i must admit, that is a nice looking alien. i kinda dig that one. i'm with the daughter, the eyes are pretty cool. so , it would be one i wouldn't mind having.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoa shadow, that is an awesome mask.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> whoa shadow, that is an awesome mask.



You can't go wrong with the classics. This is by Trick or Treat Studios. I grabbed it off an Ebay seller for only $19 shipped! I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh, how I love this mask! Lon Chaney London After Midnight.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

matrixmom said:


> Here's the final 4 I made: The last one got some furniture tacks and chains - for a more steampunk feel. You can see it in my album. It was really fun exploring how to make and really waterproof these. They have held up well. I used papermache, monster mud, great stuff, liquid nails, and combo of paper mache + joint compound.
> View attachment 266183
> View attachment 266184
> 
> ...


Ooo, love those.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hadn't shown mine in here for the year. 

VERY late decision, really. Think I decided to make it 2 weeks before Halloween. It could use a little more work as a result, and I might just revisit it (first one I would wear 2 years in a row if I do)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Picked this up on the cheap.


----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## The Shape of Fear (Jun 4, 2014)

]


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Papa E., I love that witch at the far right end on the first row!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Crazy Bonez (May 10, 2014)

Hey Mask collectors, 

If you are interested in collectable early 90's Distortions Unlimited, I am thinning out my collection some. Just listed a few original oldies but goodies like Andromeda and not the resurrected versions the real originals. Search Distortions Unlimited collectors masks on e bay.


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

New pumpkin masks


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, that's an insane one. very cool. and your vampire one is awesome too.
unorth, that turned out amazing. and your girl looks classic. love it.
papa, you have a nice array of masks.
shape of fear, sweet masks.
shadow, november monster of the month is indeed a cool mask, and the nosefuraty, mask is very wonderful. crazy bones, you have some wicked cool masks too.
nosefur at yo, I love your masks


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

and now for something a bit different:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

It's been a long time since I've shared anything in this thread. I'm back for the final 4 Monsters of the Month. Here was Septembers.


----------



## youngti (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow I would love the skull one. Do you produce these for sale? What material do you use? Is it a full head mask or just half? I am looking for a replacement for mine. It has seen better days.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is the October Monster of the Month. Sadly, there are only now 2 more left after this one.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Fine looking mask. I'm a fan of TOT Studio's stuff and have/have had a few of their masks over the years. Would love to see a close up pic of the face/mouth.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Fine looking mask. I'm a fan of TOT Studio's stuff and have/have had a few of their masks over the years. Would love to see a close up pic of the face/mouth.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Sweet! TOT always comes through with great detail. Thanks!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I haven't been posting like I use to, but for anyone that that's interested, the Monster of the Month subscription service came to an end. This was my video for the Final mask.


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

A few recent mask scores....

Pull by Nikolas Art Gallery. Paint, hair and eyes by the masterful James Carter. That's the screen-used Myers mask on the left for comparison. 









Trick or Treat Studios Halloween 6 Replica Mask:










Mario Kirner's personal "Red 7", pulled from a silicone mold that was lifted directly from the surface of his screen-used Part 7 hockey mask.









Friday the 13th Part IV "End Scene" replica, by Jo Nobile/"The Mask Gallery" and JDF Studios:


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Picked up this Death Studios "Living Dead" mask from a member at Haunter's Hangout. Perfect condition and will make a nice addition to my DS collection.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice Jdubbya


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Love a good D.S. mask, think I have about 16 now.


----------



## Chakor (Jul 30, 2017)

This isn't everything in my collection by any means, but so far I have:


Don Post Pumpkinhead mask and hands set











Trick or Treat Studios _Gremlins_ Stripe mask











Trick or Treat Studios _An American Werewolf in London_ mask











Don Post Dead Man's Party mask











Trick or Treat Studios _Halloween III_ set (pumpkin and witch were repainted by me)











Ghost Face "Collector's Edition" mask











Ghost Face foam mask











Ghost Face glow mask











Ghost Face TD stamp/Walgreens/reshoot mask











Ghost Face ASIS mask











Ghost Face "Collector's Edition" mask (defective)











Ghost Face Mummy mask











Ghost Face Lorgnette mask











Ghost Face Zombie mask











Ghost Face Deluxe Mask and Bleeding Knife set (normal mold)











Ghost Face Deluxe Mask and Bleeding Knife set (TD stamp mold)











Ghost Face metallic green mask











Ghost Face metallic blue mask











Ghost Face metallic purple mask











Ghost Face Mask and Knife set (normal mold)











Ghost Face Mask and Knife set (TD stamp mold)











Ghost Face Eerie Embers mask


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

In Love with your Halloween 3 Masks!!


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

We took a family trip to Massachusetts a few weeks ago and naturally we visited the Halloween Outlet. I picked out two pretty sweet masks from a clearance cart there- the two to the right of the pumpkin.


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi all.





















My most recent '78 Myers


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Caleb Croft said:


> Hi all.
> View attachment 728569
> View attachment 728570
> View attachment 728571
> My most recent '78 Myers


Ayyyye welcome to the forum fellow mm.net member ?


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Michael__Myers said:


> Ayyyye welcome to the forum fellow mm.net member


Thanks bro!


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Another recent one...







?


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Just a few of my favorite masks in my collection.


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Caleb Croft said:


> Another recent one...
> View attachment 728807
> ?


Everyday is Halloween...


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Caleb Croft said:


> Another recent one...
> View attachment 728807
> ?


----------



## Confectious_Disease (Mar 31, 2020)

My son wears mine!!!











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Caleb Croft said:


> View attachment 728936


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Caleb Croft said:


> Thanks bro!??


Man I didn't mean for the question marks. Not sure how to edit them out?! Lol


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

My one and only...


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

my costume from 2020 Im jason, and i made my buddy's robot costume


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

My daughter (Jason) painted both of these masks🎃🔪🪓🪓


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Cool. She did a great job!☺


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Immortal Mask:


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Caleb Croft said:


> Cool. She did a great job!☺


Thank you🙏


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Well
I've accumulated a few masks since starting my collection. Might as well showcase them.








The Big Wall. Can't identify the make of all of them, especially not the custom ones, but included here are Jason Voorhees, Giant Skull, Rustic Skull, Long-Haired DG Clown from 2020, Kyogator Hockey Mask, Gas Mask, Zombie, Nameless Ghoulette, Skull with Cap, Plague Doctor Hockey Mask, Tricky, and Ghostface.








Perpendicular to the Big Wall is two scarecrow masks of the same make, different colors. These, along with the Zombie masks, were donations from a family member on my mom's side. Also is a green face mask that my dad found in a dumpster. And a mimikyu plush, a Detective Pikachu poster, my toxic waste Stencil, and a map of Skyrim.








My camera picked up these masks as "food" for some reason, hence the fancy lighting. Trick Or Treat Studios makes most of the remaining masks. Here is the ToTS ToxicToons Kook-Aid mask that I used last year, besides the Ghoulish Productions Jack O Lantern Jr.








Amidst the mess on my shelves are Frick the Goblin, an economy Zagone edition Pennywise, and The Revenant mask that I paired with a top hat for my Grave Digger character. 








Finally, I have a Radioactive Zombie and a Shadows of Brimstone Void Sorcerer mask.


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice to see this thread is still active!


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Another one of the JC/ID Mask🎃


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Here I am with demon mask on


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Collecting Cobwebs (Aug 19, 2021)

Made a few of these for the kids this year.... Even made Taxadermy mounts to put them up when not in use.


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Picked this up with the intention of filling it with foam as it looked like a decent Scarecrow head. Tried it on out of curiosity (store bought masks never fit me) and lo and behold, it's like it was built with me in mind. So I'm going to mutilate it and repaint it as the top half looks like a decent skull shape. And the mouth is a little goofy looking as it is.

Might buy another for the foam.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Collecting Cobwebs said:


> Made a few of these for the kids this year.... Even made Taxadermy mounts to put them up when not in use.


I have to say that this is one of the best looking masks I've seen. Did you build it from scratch or did you improve on an existing design?


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Classic Drac🎃


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

More Drac from Darkside Studios🎃


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

Slackjaw mask this year


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the silicone masks...


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> I'm a big fan of the silicone masks...
> 
> View attachment 751142
> View attachment 751143


Amazing realism- Where do you purchase them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

kristinms8 said:


> Amazing realism- Where do you purchase them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The first is an "Oblivion" mask from Immortal Masks and the second is a "Corpse" mask from The Basement FX.


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I'll be handing out treats in this mask and hands this year.


----------



## Scootertrash (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Caleb Croft said:


> View attachment 751180


Is that two different "Blood Island" masks I see? F**k yes! Quite a collection! 👀


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> I'm a big fan of the silicone masks...
> 
> View attachment 751142
> View attachment 751143


Amazing! Looks like you're doing special contact lenses, too. Top notch!


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Tasty Brains said:


> Is that two different "Blood Island" masks I see? F**k yes! Quite a collection! 👀


Thanks man! Yeah one is from the late great Joe Riley & the other is the Trick or Treat version 🎃


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Tasty Brains said:


> Is that two different "Blood Island" masks I see? F**k yes! Quite a collection! 👀


Costume Shots with the Trick or Treat Studios one


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Caleb Croft said:


> Costume Shots with the Trick or Treat Studios one
> View attachment 751611


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Caleb Croft said:


> View attachment 751612


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

50 years old. What in heck were my parents thinking! I did get a lot of candy, probably out of fear!


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## iwaslikeemilio (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Caleb Croft said:


> View attachment 751689


Another B-movie classic represented! Quite a collection.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Caleb Croft said:


> View attachment 751709


Where do you live? It it has a very Halloween/horror-vibe, what with the rustic fences and brown fields. I mean obviously a witches head on a fence-posts adds to the atmosphere immensely...


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

iwaslikeemilio said:


> View attachment 751747
> 
> 
> View attachment 751748
> ...


Those are great! You should have a watch-party where everyone has to wear one of those! Alot of people hate on that movie, but I give them credit for taking things in a different direction for at least one installment.


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Tasty Brains said:


> Where do you live? It it has a very Halloween/horror-vibe, what with the rustic fences and brown fields. I mean obviously a witches head on a fence-posts adds to the atmosphere immensely...


Thanks man. I live in Illinois so that helps lol. It's scary here without the Halloween stuff😂 Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's the mask I was initially going to hand out candy in this year.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm going to have this guy out in the yard again, only this year wielding the giant pair of scissors I just purchased at Spirit Halloween. If I can get it to work, it could be pretty great. That mask came from Spirit, too. Most expensive one I own.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Zanta is a-go


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Tasty Brains said:


> Here's the mask I was initially going to hand out candy in this year.


Ha! Almost get dizzy just lookin' at this guy 😂 Cool mask


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Caleb Croft said:


> View attachment 751613


Here's my Blood Beast mask from when I first brought it home. It served as a severed head on a post last year.


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

Tasty Brains said:


> Here's my Blood Beast mask from when I first brought it home. It served as a severed head on a post last year.


Cool man. I added new hair on mine. Par for the course for many Trick or Treat Studios masks. They have awesome sculpts though! 🎃👍


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's a clown mask (on the right if you have to ask) that works well on my store mannequin. 

I have a great fly full head mask, but it's packed away at the moment.


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

My ever-growing collection...


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## GORF (Sep 13, 2019)

Just wondering how this thread lasted 10 years with 31 pages of posts and no one fixed the title:

"Show off *you* Halloween Masks"

😁😆😅


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)

GORF said:


> Just wondering how this thread lasted 10 years with 31 pages of posts and no one fixed the title:
> 
> "Show off *you* Halloween Masks"
> 
> 😁😆😅


Wouldn't it have to be a mod or the original poster? Idk lol


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's that fly mask I mentioned. I adore this thing. I'll have the prop body looking better before Halloween. It sat squashed for a year.


----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Caleb Croft (Mar 16, 2020)




----------

